# Daine one more time for mmaria



## binga63 (May 12, 2014)

Daine by Chris Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## DanOstergren (May 12, 2014)

I'll just assume by "mmaria", you mean Dan, right?


----------



## EOV (May 12, 2014)

You would have to do a lot of post processing to get me to look like that, A LOT.


----------



## mmaria (May 12, 2014)

omg Chris! What have you done to me!? 

I'm in the middle of a long meeting. There are 10 more people here and I'm constantly :blushing: and smiling like a fool!

Great timing! lol



Did I say: Thank you! This is very thoughtful of you :thumbup:


----------



## mmaria (May 12, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> I'll just assume by "mmaria", you mean Dan, right?


you can't have them all Dan!


----------



## kathyt (May 12, 2014)

Well hello there Daine. Nice to meet you.


----------



## runnah (May 12, 2014)

You ladies are such pigs.


----------



## mishele (May 12, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> I'll just assume by "mmaria", you mean Dan, right?



I'll fight you for him!! Or share...you decide.


----------



## runnah (May 12, 2014)

mishele said:


> DanOstergren said:
> 
> 
> > I'll just assume by "mmaria", you mean Dan, right?
> ...




Now that would be interesting.


----------



## mmaria (May 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> You ladies are such pigs.


sorry what!?


----------



## mishele (May 12, 2014)

mmaria said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > You ladies are such pigs.
> ...


Jealous much...hehe


----------



## Trever1t (May 12, 2014)

Uh, wow, very strong image. Light and process are working well with subjects muscular tone. Crap, I remember when I was so buff....not!


----------



## tirediron (May 12, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Uh, wow, very strong image. Light and process are working well with subjects muscular tone. Crap, I remember when I was so buff....not!


That dude's hair is more than I am!


----------



## limr (May 12, 2014)

Oh. Oh my...um...goodness. That's...um...wow.

Wait, are we supposed to say something about the picture?


----------



## mishele (May 12, 2014)

limr said:


> Oh. Oh my...um...goodness. That's...um...wow.
> 
> Wait, are we supposed to say something about the picture?



You're late to the party, GF!! Get in line! Hehe


----------



## JacaRanda (May 12, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> I'll just assume by "mmaria", you mean Dan, right?



:lmao:


----------



## limr (May 12, 2014)

mishele said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Oh. Oh my...um...goodness. That's...um...wow.
> ...



I'm cutting the line!


----------



## DarkShadow (May 12, 2014)

Very Nice shot.:thumbup: Who ever wants the dude with the 6 packs must fight on horse back with medieval Weapons,Winner takes all.


----------



## mishele (May 12, 2014)

limr said:


> I'm cutting the line!



You do know you can be banned for that!!


----------



## jaomul (May 12, 2014)

I never gave permission to photoshop that handsome mans head onto my body


----------



## limr (May 12, 2014)

mishele said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm cutting the line!
> ...



Can I be banned to Talbot, Victoria, Australia with Binga and his models? :mrgreen:


----------



## mishele (May 12, 2014)

limr said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



If that's the case...I'm banning myself! hehe


----------



## runnah (May 12, 2014)

You ladies do know that guys with abs like that have them to distract you from their tiny cranks right?


----------



## limr (May 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> You ladies do know that guys with abs like that have them to distract you from their tiny cranks right?



You just believe what you need to believe, and we will do the same


----------



## mmaria (May 12, 2014)

Hey boys and girls... has anyone read the title of the thread!? It says* "Daine... for mmaria"* That's  me!






Having established that.... I am willing to share him under certain conditions! PM me if you're interested


----------



## mmaria (May 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> You ladies do know that guys with abs like that have them to distract you from their tiny cranks right?


oh runnah, you're so sweet when jealous... :hug::


----------



## mmaria (May 12, 2014)

That was one very quick PM


----------



## runnah (May 12, 2014)

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > You ladies do know that guys with abs like that have them to distract you from their tiny cranks right?
> ...



I don't have a beer gut, it's a fuel tank for this love machine!


----------



## mishele (May 12, 2014)

runnah said:


> I don't have a beer gut, it's a fuel tank for this love machine!



OMG...That's awesome!! LOL


----------



## binga63 (May 12, 2014)

thought that I would sneak one last shot in of Daine



Daine by Chris Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## frommrstomommy (May 12, 2014)

Oh my.


----------



## mishele (May 12, 2014)

I need a cold shower now.


----------



## JacaRanda (May 12, 2014)

It may be time to post a SuperFreak shot again.  Get this thread back into perspective.


----------



## limr (May 12, 2014)

mishele said:


> I need a cold shower now.



No kidding! Oof.

What was that I read somewhere about being able to edit the clothes layers??


----------



## limr (May 12, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> It may be time to post a SuperFreak shot again.  Get this thread back into perspective.



I love SuperFreak! It won't stop me from staring at Daine some more though 

Edit: Besides, I think this thread http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photographic-discussions/359371-artspeak-drives-me-nuts.html  is MUCH more in need of SuperFreak than this one.


----------



## mmaria (May 13, 2014)

binga63 said:


> thought that I would sneak one last shot in of Daine
> 
> 
> 
> Daine by Chris Crossley, on Flickr




Goooood Morning Daine! 

How do you like your coffee?


----------



## limr (May 13, 2014)

Nooo, you've got it backwards! Daine gets out of bed and says, "You stay right there. How do you like your coffee?"

Ah, hell, if we're fantasizing here, might as well go all the way: _he already knows how you like your coffee!!!
_


----------



## mishele (May 13, 2014)

After all the excitement last night, we are both too exhausted to make any damn coffee!! I believe we sleep in till noon and start over again.


----------



## mmaria (May 13, 2014)

limr said:


> Nooo, you've got it backwards! Daine gets out of bed and says, "You stay right there. How do you like your coffee?"
> 
> Ah, hell, if we're fantasizing here, might as well go all the way: _he already knows how you like your coffee!!!
> _



Oh Leoneore, you're sooo right here!!!

The best thread ever


----------



## runnah (May 13, 2014)

And maybe when he brings back your coffee he will have a puppy and some chocolate!


----------



## mishele (May 13, 2014)

runnah said:


> And maybe when he brings back your coffee he will have a puppy and some chocolate!



Paint my toenails and brush my hair too?!!
Oh and I would prefer a plate of bacon over the chocolate...hehe


----------



## limr (May 13, 2014)

The puppies and chocolate can wait. They'd just annoy me before coffee. Daine already knows that about me though


----------



## mmaria (May 13, 2014)

mishele said:


> After all the excitement last night, we are both too exhausted to make any damn coffee!! I believe we sleep in till noon and start over again.


 I have to have my coffee at some point!!! 



runnah said:


> And maybe when he brings back your coffee he will have a puppy and some chocolate!


 Instead of chocolate, can it be an ice cream? Instead of puppy can it be Leonore or/and Mishele?  



mishele said:


> Oh and I would prefer a plate of bacon over the chocolate...hehe


If you're playing in my movie, there is no room for bacon there! But I'll forgive you this time, you just have to do something for me


----------



## mishele (May 13, 2014)

mmaria said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and I would prefer a plate of bacon over the chocolate...hehe
> ...


Oh my!!! I'll do whatever you want, Mistress! :hail::heart:


----------



## limr (May 13, 2014)

mishele said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and I would prefer a plate of bacon over the chocolate...hehe
> ...





mishele said:


> Oh my!!! I'll do whatever you want, Mistress! :hail::heart:



She does make good points, no?


----------



## runnah (May 13, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Instead of chocolate, can it be an ice cream? Instead of puppy can it be Leonore or/and Mishele?



Oh my


----------



## runnah (May 13, 2014)

Very fitting


----------



## mmaria (May 13, 2014)

limr said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...


now we're heading in the right direction....


----------



## mishele (May 13, 2014)

My favorite Archer quote...
Pam Poovy- 
[h=1]I swear to god you could drown a toddler in my panties right now...
[/h]

​


----------



## kathyt (May 13, 2014)

binga63 said:


> thought that I would sneak one last shot in of Daine
> 
> 
> 
> Daine by Chris Crossley, on Flickr


Daine, I think I love you!


----------



## pgriz (May 13, 2014)

Chris, didn't know you did food photography also.  Very nice cheesecake.


----------



## wyogirl (May 13, 2014)

pgriz said:


> Chris, didn't know you did food photography also.  Very nice cheesecake.


I think you mean Beefcake!  YUM!!


----------

